# Best way to cut a blowhole?



## wtf8269 (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm about to buy a Lian Li PC-65B case and my friend is going to buy my Thermaltake. I plan to make two 80mm blowholes in the plexiglass in order to get optimum airflow to my graphics card. In addition I noticed it is obvious that I can fit another 80mm fan below the already existing one.

My concern isn't so much how I get a perfect circle, I'm going to buy four blowhole kits from VoyeurMods.com. My concern is how I cut these holes. My only thought is drilling a center hole then hand sawing out the rest. This I think will only work for the plexi though. For the metal I think I'd have to use a nibbler.

Does this sound okay?


----------



## intel igent (Jun 8, 2005)

if you have an electric drill you can buy an appropriate sized "hole saw" make sure you get one for metal that way you can cut your case and the plexiglass. make sure when youre using it to put a piece of wood underneath what your cutting, start the hole slow then increase speed and dont forget to make sure youget an "arbour" for the hole saw then you just clean up the holes with sandpaper/dremmel/file your choice. that will give you the cleanest cuts and not ruin your new lian li and take it from me measure twice and cut once. the nibbler is alright at making straight cuts but kind of leaves the metal wavy like (imo) id go with the holesaw happy modding


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 8, 2005)

a hole saw is your best option. also look into "tank cutters" which are resizable hole saws


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 8, 2005)

Well after looking around on Home Depot I can get a 3" hole saw and a mandrel for it for a combined price of about $32. Which is a bit much for me right now, but maybe my dad will pay for it since its a tool?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jun 14, 2005)

Make sure when you cut the hole the side of your case it is in a fixed steady position, use C Clamps or some other device to hold it in place.  If you don't the drills torque may cause the side of your case to move and you'll end up with sprial gashes all over the side of your new case  .

PS  Use the Hole Saw.


----------



## Brucinius (Jun 21, 2005)

1st Post:  Hello, fellas!

I agree about the hole saw.  I've used a Dremel in the past with not too perfect results.  (Mind you I was covering the hole with a grill cover.)  Many people swear by the Dremel, but you really need a very steady hand to do a good job.  A cordless Dremel must be easier to control, too, as my corded one kept getting in the way.

Anyway, avoid the headaches and get the metal-cutting hole saw.  I recommend masking the holes before cutting to avoid initial scratches.  Once cut if scratches do appear you can use a combination of rubbing compound, hand glaze, and wet sandpapers (with progressively higher grits from the 100s into the 1000s) to achieve a mirror-like finish.

Have fun!


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 21, 2005)

Brucinius said:
			
		

> 1st Post:  Hello, fellas!
> 
> I agree about the hole saw.  I've used a Dremel in the past with not too perfect results.  (Mind you I was covering the hole with a grill cover.)  Many people swear by the Dremel, but you really need a very steady hand to do a good job.  A cordless Dremel must be easier to control, too, as my corded one kept getting in the way.
> 
> ...


Thanks, but I've already got the holes cut. With the exception of one of the two holes in the side panel that haven't ben cut yet, I'm still waiting for my fans to arrive.


----------



## Snipe0876 (Jun 21, 2005)

are u just drilling lots of little holes or cutting a section out of the plexiglass either way u need a drill any type im a joiner so i have all tools at my disposal for all that if i was cutting a square out id use a jigsaw with a very fine blade a hack saw blade to be precise. As for the drill a steal bit is the best for plastic and obviously steel and then id use wet and dry sand paper to clean up the plexiglass of rough edges makes it feel as smooth as anything u can get


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm cutting a hole. Still waiting on the fans though, and I don't have the second blowhole in the side panel cut yet.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 21, 2005)

DAMN!! I just realized that I ordered regular Thermaltake Smart Fans instead of the LED ones!!


----------



## djbbenn (Jun 21, 2005)

That sucks...did they ship already?

-Dan


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah, luckily I have a lot of friends that like Smart Fans as well, my one friend said he would buy two of them. Which is okay because I can use the third one as my top fan, that one's not really necessary (in my opinion) to be an LED fan because you don't really see it unless you look straight down from the top. The only other way you can see it is if you take my side panel off, stick your head in the case and look straight up. So I'm going to sell two of them and order some LED ones.

...And I'm going to select faster shipping this time.


----------

